# crystal



## tallslim (Aug 23, 2005)

well these are my babes.  took seven weeks to flower.  thanks for the help with advice guys. those are four gallon pots.


----------



## Weeddog (Aug 24, 2005)

very nice looking buds man.  nice and full all the way down.  that oughta make ya a nice pile of weed.


----------



## michaelskunknasty (Aug 24, 2005)

that is the most beautiful thing ive ever seen. If my plants end up half as good as that I would be proud


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Aug 24, 2005)

you are god


----------



## bigsmoke11 (Aug 24, 2005)

thats a beautiful thang


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Aug 24, 2005)

how much did you get from 1 plant..

whats your set up


----------



## tallslim (Aug 25, 2005)

inside a 10by10 room i used the closet and extended out about two feet, so it came to about 6by4. white panel broad for walls and floor.  vented growzilla refector,one hps hortilux, one mh.  i installed an window air conditioner and enclosed it with a box with a 10in. duct tubing and a fan to exhaust the air outside.  the room stays 80 degrees.  their two days into drying as soon as their done i'll post how much they yeild.  thanks for the replys


----------



## Hick (Aug 25, 2005)

Xcellent work tall'nall


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 25, 2005)

Looks like they could have went another week or two. But They look awsome man. Great work. Enjoy the smoke man. You know you have to share right ?


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 25, 2005)

what  strain was this? either way man it looks great, i bet its some stoner high.


----------



## tallslim (Sep 2, 2005)

i got 11.6 ounces between the two plants after a week and three days.  thanks guys


----------



## mojomon (Sep 3, 2005)

That is most impressive, and the type of plant I dream about at night.

Gawd damn!


----------



## Nugget123 (Oct 18, 2005)

My Hero....!


----------



## 420smoker (Dec 10, 2005)

she looks fuckin fantasic man.


----------



## CGNecrodice (Feb 4, 2006)

WOW, those r some nice god damn plants.  11.6 ounces! Holy shit


----------



## plantmanager2006 (Feb 5, 2006)

what was the wattage on those lights?


----------



## tallslim (Feb 5, 2006)

whats up plantmanager,  i used two lights; one hps hortilux 400w, and one mh 400w with a growzilla reflector.  But the reason they flowered so much is because they were veg for about three months before flowering.


----------



## DimeZ (Mar 1, 2006)

what strain??


----------



## 420smoker (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice set up too.


----------

